# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن > سوال: ذخیره خروجی datareader به صورت پدر و فرزندی در xml file

## 88462123

آیا میشه اطلاعات یک datareader (یک جدول که با پردازش فیلد کد، وضعیت پدر و فرزندی مشخص میشه)رو به صورت پدر و فرزندی در یک xml file ریخت؟

----------

